# yellowtang



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

hey, i was wondering if a yellow tang catches lateral line disease and you fix the problem(s) does its body ever get rid of its red markings, or are they branded on for ever, cause mine has been like that since like a month.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Can you please elaborate further about lateral line disease? What are your water parameters? Any pictures? More details will actually help you better.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

tangyman said:


> hey, i was wondering if a yellow tang catches lateral line disease and you fix the problem(s) does its body ever get rid of its red markings, or are they branded on for ever, cause mine has been like that since like a month.


Once a fish is scared by lateral line disease it will stay with it forever.


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

that sounds bad, well he is pretty red, it hasnt been going away.







see one side is worse than the other. just to let you know it hasnt gotten worse than this once i set up the ground probe


----------

